#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  Member of the Month - August 2012

## Merry

This month RPA is proud to honor one of our long time members.  I can’t believe that this member has been with us since August of 2007!  Imagine! So needless to say, this recognition is perhaps a bit overdue.

RPA was built on a foundation of members such as this person.  People that come and RP, people that come and socialize, and people that come and make others feel welcome and comfortable to be here.  This member does all that, and more.  He’s been here through thick and thin, and always offers his own flavor of wisdom and wit to the community here, newb, member or staff, doesn't matter.  He is an unassuming, consistent rock on this rolling mountain.  I'm happy to say he is one of the many original, members that is thankfully still here today.  

While he doesn’t role play as much anymore, he more than makes up for it with his poetry.  _(we need to change that, cause he's the boy's got skillz!)_



Spoiler: Here are a few that  I “borrowed” to share with you 





*The game of Lies*
war is a game of lies,
no one lives, everyone dies.
a bullet through the enemy's chest,
now he is known as the best,
until a bullet goes through his chest,
then to hell, he is another guest.
on the ground there is blood,
the body falls with a thud.
everyone say your last good byes,
because in this game, everyone dies.

*Baby*
It hurts so bad to say,
but for everyone there comes a day.
Where the words reflect what we do,
and baby I love you.
It's so hard for me to say,
and I know it's not my day.
But when I first saw you,
I swear my heart flew.
So high that it must be true,
and baby, I love you.
Not being with you is so painful,
Cause you are my personal angel.
I pray to hear the words from you,
Baby, I love you too.
At times I just cant sleep,
for the pain is just too deep.
I feel it in my entire being,
that your face is all I am seeing.
And your name is in everything I do,
but baby, I love you.
When I think of you, I cant help but smile,
For you, I'de crawl every mile.
Just to be next to you,
and this I would gladly do.
Because it is definately true,
Baby, I love you.
	



Fun facts you might not know about our Member of the month, so let me share, since I’ve known him for awhile now.  :=): 

Has handwriting like a Doctor, and enjoys that fact immensely
Likes honey ham or Virginia ham for lunch meat
Takes sarcasm to new levels, with his closest friends
Had his tonsils out in middle school, which caused a bit of a stir, as people thought he was dead!
Wants to go bungee jumping on day
Likes Regular M&Ms, not so much the peanut ones
Is a Giants Football Fan
Likes mostly metal music, but will listen to just about anything if you ask him
Big Hockey fan – like.. huge!
Will sing to you, anytime! And has a really nice voice
Is the self proclaimed brother of SQJPure
Writes songs, and plays the guitar – heard it myself!
So if you haven't guessed by now, let me share with you that this month’s Member of the Month at RPA is our own fiery bird of death, Phoenix!


So we say Congrats to you Phoenix, long may you burn and reincarnate throughout the threads of RPA.

----------


## Nazgul

Congratulations dude.  You earned it!

----------


## DarkShadow

Gratz!

----------


## Mysteria

Pleased to see you honored, congrats dude, you deserve it!

----------


## Enfilon

Congratz!

----------


## Anti-Hero

way to go man! one day I will join you on this winner's chair!

----------


## Anastasia

YAYAYAYAYAYAYAY. Congratulations!!!!

----------


## Alice

CONGRATULATIONS PHOENIX!!!

Well deserved!  ::alice::

----------


## Storm



----------


## Koti~

GO PHOENIX!!!!!!

*dances*

----------


## Anne Bonny

HURRAY PHOENIX!!!

----------


## Tune

:^_^:  Congratulations, Phoenix! Shame it took all these years to get MotM <3 But you _do_ deserve it!!

----------


## Mary Sue

Congrats pheonix!

Live in the moment!  ::D:

----------


## Phoenix

Holy hell guys. My internet at home goes down a couple days. Busy with family stuff. I log on from my phone and see this. Jeeze man. I don't even know what to say. I was not expecting this. I can say that Merry seems to know me too well. Haha. 

But anyway guys, thank you all. Hugs, kisses, man hugs, bro fists, chest bumps, and anything else you guys want to all of you. And have no fear, I may disappear, but I'll never leave. Love you all.

Stay classy San Diego .... err... RPA.  :^_^:

----------


## Raindrop

Congratulations Pheonix brother man.

----------


## V

Congratulations Phoenix! 

Post a spiderman image when you can xD




> I can say that Merry seems to know me too well. Haha.


Merry is scary.....

----------


## Kris

Way to go dude  :=D: 

You are totally deserving this  :=D:

----------


## SQJ

My brother from another mother! 
One of the few people I'd actually take a bullet for. (prison no, bullet sure)

This man is a rock star! 
Yeah this took too long man! It's about time EVERYONE sees how awesome you are in the same way people like me and your other friends see it every time we talk bro! 

And yeah although we're bros you still can't use the N word!

----------


## Waarnemen

Congratulations ~! May you be the best RPA guy ever~!

----------


## Merry

> Merry is scary.....


  :khronos:

----------


## Casper14

Well done Phoenix! You deserve it  :;):

----------


## Phoenix

Thank you everyone!  :^_^:  You are all lovely.

----------


## Casper14

Of course we are  :XD:

----------


## Phoenix

For V

----------


## Merry

_Dancing for joy for you Phoenix!_

----------


## Phoenix



----------


## Sinderella

Congratulations, dear! You deserve this. <3

----------


## SikstaSlathalin

Congrats dude got any ideas for your new title?

----------


## Wattz

Congratulations, Phoenix!!!  :=D: DDDDDDD

*throws confetti*

----------


## Ru

Shit. For once someone I actually talk to.

Lawlz~ I kid  :C:: 

Congrats, Phoenix!

----------


## V

Classic spiderman.

----------


## Phoenix

-hugs everyone like a drunk-

@siks - no clue honestly.
@v -

----------


## V

....  ::XD::

----------


## Heroic Hope

Omigoodness, woo! Go Chris!  ::D: 

Congrats man  :C::

----------


## Rhomeo

Congratulations Phoenix!

I was gonna give you a present, but unfortunately it got lost in the mail...
Sowwy.

----------


## Storm

> Congratulations Phoenix!
> 
> I was gonna give you a present, but unfortunately it got lost in the mail...
> Sowwy.




Yea ... lost .... that MUST be what happened  :;):

----------


## Phoenix

Mah presents.  :D::

----------


## Enigma

Congrats Phoenix on making August Member of the Month! ^ _ ^

----------


## The Silver Crow

I'm a little delayed, but congratulations!

----------


## V

Some pancakes for you!

----------


## SQJ

I'd batter taste those pancakes first! 
Just in case they're poisoned!

----------


## Storm

Notice:  Due to a Glitter Shortage in this Thread.....





 ::D:

----------


## SQJ



----------


## Anne Bonny



----------


## Naraness

Congrats dude! I'm a bit belated... Aw well, congrats anyway!  :~peace~:

----------


## Phoenix



----------


## V

:XD: 

Awesome Phoenix!

----------


## Imp

Like the ascending fiery bird you are, you light the way!

I am drunk so I hope that makes sense? >>

----------


## Phoenix



----------


## Imp

Actually I'm just sleep deprived but it amounts to the same thing almost.

Still, congrats! *salutes*

----------


## Phoenix

Thank you bro.
-salutes you as you salute me-

----------


## Merry

*glomps Phoenix*  whooop!

----------


## Storm

Must add more Sparklie Goodness for the Awesome Phoenix!

----------


## Phoenix

EEEP!
-Is glomped by Merry, hugging her-

And more sparkles are always welcome. <.<
The one and only time you will hear me say that...

----------


## Merry

Hurray for Phoenix!

----------


## Phoenix

I see you dug through the records and found the pic of me and my last love. I always did like that picture.

----------


## SQJ

WHY CNA"T YOUR AWESOME BE CELEBRATED MORE!!!

----------


## Phoenix

Because you didn't get a crew together to erect the huge statue of me.

----------


## Vampirequeen

Don't worry, the statue is in the late planning stages.  We're still trying to find enough metal for it.

P.S. CONGRATULATIONS!

----------


## V

we're also having a hard time of making it go through rebirths....

----------


## Phoenix

@BG - Work harder. You know I don't have all the time in the world. I must abdicate my throne soon.
P.S. Thanks.  :^_^: 

@V - Just make it slowly secrete gasoline/alcohol and set it on fire. That works too.

----------


## Merry

Spoiler: worship for our member of the month!

----------


## Leon G

CONGRATS!!

----------


## Phoenix

-glomps everyone-

And now the member of the month of August has a job! After 8 months! >.<

----------


## Anastasia

Yaaaay!

You had a good run, Phoenix.

----------


## Phoenix

Haha thank you Ana, my loyal servant. -brushes hand on her cheek- You shall always be remembered. -sits in my throne for the last time-

----------


## V

good luck with your job  ::):

----------


## Phoenix

Thank you my friend. It's been a great time ruling over you.

----------

